# Qatar Nursing Jobs



## Rowena16 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi all,
I'm an ICU nurse currently working in Saudi Arabia (originally from Australia) considering moving to Qatar. Does anyone have advice on which hospitals to investigate for job opportunities? Or advice for nurses wanting to work in Qatar in general?
Thanks


----------

